# Archie has something to say....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

<span style="color:#000080">"Shhhhhh....., Wisten up, I has to have more tweats and my mom says I'm gettin too heavy...
maybe you could send me some yummy tweats and she wont no bout it. Whatduya say? Fanks!
</span>[attachment=41493:Arch_rs.jpg] 

P.S. dont tell anyone i did this


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I would send you treats anytime you wanted them, sweetie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Archie! As much as I'd love to send you some yummy treats, your mommy knows whats best for you. And we both love you too much to let you get too heavy. We want you around a very long time buddy. :wub: But maybe mommy can give you a yummy carrot to munch on every now and then.

btw Pat, that is a LOVELY portrait of Archie. Have you been reading your camera manual? :smtease:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 28 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641881


> .
> 
> btw Pat, that is a LOVELY portrait of Archie. Have you been reading your camera manual? :smtease:[/B]



:brownbag: Nope, I just get lucky sometimes.... :embarrassed: ....
.but if you read yours,...you can impart any information you'd like!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......How can you resist that handsome face. :wub: :smheat: :wub: 

Pat, I think he deserves a healthy treat. :yes:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Archie this is your girl friend Buttons and Bows, we needs to run away, my mommy will only gives me carrots, apples and bananna's, the bad docer tolds my mommy I needs to gets the fats off me :bysmilie: I'll be waiting by my bedrooms windows tonight, hurry run fast :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

"Yup, Arch, my man - we want you around for a LONG time. Start hitting the veggies. May I suggest carrots and green beans?" - Bonnie Marie


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How could you deny that sweet face treats, Pat??? :faint: Archie, I would give you all the treats you want cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

NO TREATS FOR YOU - I like my Prince trim , taut and terrific  . You do look most handsome :wub: . P.C


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how totally adorable!!! He is such a handsome little man!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dont any of u DARE send my fat brover any tweets!!!! He eets 2 much!
and dont send vegtables - I hate dem! and I steel everyting. and I am da boss here.
Dont I wook mean.....grrrrrr
[attachment=41496:Abbs_rs.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Archie -- you and me and B&B need to go away somewher dat day have wonderful tweats 'cause my Mom has said that I can't have my normal ones eifther 'cause she said I'm too fwuffy.

Sometimes Mom's can be soooooooooooooo stwange -- I thoughts I was supposed to be all fwuffy.

If you gets some extra tweats, would you pwease share them with you fwiend? 

Luv,

Wacie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Archie, maybe if you eat your veggies, maybe once a week, you can have a treat that is natural and that would be good!!!!CeeCee loves green beans, she would stand and eat the whole can if Mommy would let her. I think if you would try them, you might like them too!!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh they are both so cute and what great pictures you got of both of them. Dieting is the pits, isn't it, Archie? Abbey, you should not be mean to your brother when he needs your support!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww, I would send you lots of treats Archie!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 28 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641915


> Dont any of u DARE send my fat brover any tweets!!!! He eets 2 much!
> and dont send vegtables - I hate dem! and I steel everyting. and I am da boss here.
> Dont I wook mean.....grrrrrr
> [attachment=41496:Abbs_rs.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: Abbey, you are cracking me up! 

Archie, Punky says veggies are yummy. He Loves them. His favorite treats are greenbeans, asparagus and steamed brocolli!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 28 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641915


> Dont any of u DARE send my fat brover any tweets!!!! He eets 2 much!
> and dont send vegtables - I hate dem! and I steel everyting. and I am da boss here.
> Dont I wook mean.....grrrrrr
> [attachment=41496:Abbs_rs.jpg][/B]




:new_shocked: why Abbey that's a new side I have never seen :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What adorable pictures. You definitely brought a smile to my face. :biggrin: :biggrin: Abbey definitely looks like the boss!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Archie is so handsome and miss Abbie certainly looks like the boss in that pic, so cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread has put a big smile on my face. That Archie is so sneaky and Abbey is without a doubt the boss (she could be Zoey's sister). 
I loved the pictures! Those are cute kids!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Loved the pictures, the "quotes" and the offers of help and runaway plans! Love it all! They (and you) are all so cute! 

Cyndi


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, how can you deny that sweet boy any treats?!

LOL at Boss Lady Abbey! Too funny, too cute.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Archie is adorable! You should post more of your sweet & sassy furkids. And Uno will give you all the organic veggies you want except his favorites. I guess that leaves celery??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Archie, I love you a little round!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Yo Bro ArchMan

My mudder says I am kinda getting - you know fat .. she has cut down on dem yummy treats too ... 
Maybe Princess Charlotte should sneak us some - that chick rules !!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

We would be happy to send you treats from here, but those nasty people in quarantine would steal them from you.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:good post - perfect 10: his a handsome fella


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I was gonna send some treats to Arch...but I don't know...after seeing Abbey....I"m having second thoughts!!! She is certainly putting her paw down!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen that look before!!!!! Archie, I guess you have to listen to your sister and eat carrots. :huh:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Archie you are a treat, pure eye candy. :wub: You look sweet & yummie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

NO! I won't eat Vegtables!! :smmadder: 
[attachment=41502:Archie___yucky.jpg]


Princess Charlotte, where are you! I can always depend on u!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I have a stash. Yep, I'll send you some.

They don't call me "Big Butt" for nothin' B) 

All my love, 

Enormous Ass Henry

Oooops, should have shut my trap. Now mom's looking for the stash. :smilie_tischkante: 

Oh, wait. It's all good. She's hired Private Eye LBB to 'look' for it. I think we're safe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 29 2008, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642422


> Hey, I have a stash. Yep, I'll send you some.
> 
> They don't call me "Big Butt" for nothin' B)
> 
> ...



:smheat: Good! My old buddy LBB can't find nothin' (whoops, don't tell him I said that :blush: )

As soon as I figure out what my address is, I will wet you no.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't day just send it to Mr. Archie in CT. If that doesn't work, maybe day should try mailing it to Abbie's broder, Archie. Dat will get it dere for should. Wacie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 29 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642478


> Can't day just send it to Mr. Archie in CT. If that doesn't work, maybe day should try mailing it to Abbie's broder, Archie. Dat will get it dere for should. Wacie.[/B]



But I wiv in New Jersey!!!! Hey, yes, that's my address!!!! Tanks antie Lynn!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We're all out of tweets here and da mom tinks we should do twicks for no tweets. What is she FINKIN?
Hugs, 
Cosy (stahving for tweets in Texas)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Wacie says -- NJ or CT -- dere close aren't day. Da mailman should just know where Mr. Archie lives. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww..Archie!!! You are sooo cute!! hehe...you definitely deserve some treats!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I hope you get alot treats especially with Halloween coming around the corner!! :wub:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

How about some yummy poi from Hawaii?


----------

